# His and Hers



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

A happy couple from this morning:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome....

A fine job Thresh.... :O||:


----------



## johnboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Absolute rippers in OZ speak , Rippers , Choice , Ace, mint , primo, all mean the same
Top shots , Had to edit one word out 
Thanks for showing them


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Many thanks .45, Butt-O-Bear, and Weasel. Johnboy - all those terms are right proper mate - much appreciated. Happy holidays all.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow. Those are some good'uns.

Keep up the good work shark-a-la-thresher!


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice as always great pictures.


----------

